# Diaz: rifinitura decisiva per Zagabria.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da Mediaset, Brahim Diaz oggi verrà sottoposto ad ulteriori accertamenti. Per capire se potrà esserci a Zagabria sarà decisiva la rifinitura di domani.

Nè Diaz nè Dest hanno riportato lesion


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Improbabile che ci sia, da come è uscito dal campo dubito riesca a riprendersi in 2 giorni.
Sperem.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Brahim Diaz oggi verrà sottoposto ad ulteriori accertamenti. Per capire se potrà esserci a Zagabria sarà decisiva la rifinitura di domani.
> 
> Nè Diaz nè Dest hanno riportato lesion


.


----------

